
Share your startup – February 2019 - cx42net
I like these &quot;Share your startups&quot; on Reddit &#x2F;r&#x2F;startups and IndieHackers.com, so I like to do the same here.<p>Please do a succinct post, to make this clear. Please include these details.<p>Love to know your plan(s) this month for your awesome project :)<p>* Name<p>* URL<p>* Small description (&lt; 10&#x2F;15 words)<p>* Current stage<p>* Your plan for this month<p>Thank you!
======
pimterry
Great idea!

Name: HTTP Toolkit

URL: [https://httptoolkit.tech](https://httptoolkit.tech)

Description: Modern tools to intercept, debug & explore HTTP

Current stage: Free version released, paid tier coming soon.

Plans this month: Finishing up my checkout setup this week, building out the
first paid tier features this month, releasing the paid version before March.

------
cx42net
Here's mine:

Name: PDFShift

URL: [https://pdfshift.io](https://pdfshift.io)

Description: Convert any HTML documents to high fidelity PDF in a single POST
request.

Plans: I'm almost done with the redesign, hope it will convert to more
customers.

------
alexshulman
Name: IPPSec

URL: ippsec.io

Description: A physical and cyber security ecosystem that scales from a normal
school to a smart city

Current stage: Prototype in development, projected completion: June 2019

Plans for the month: prototype dev, get into Bunker Labs, continue winning.

